# NEC code for kitchens



## pearth (May 24, 2017)

What is the NEC code requirement referring to individual circuits for a microwave wiring in a kitchen?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

In what location/cycle?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Are you talking about a portable microwave or a hood style microwave?


----------



## pearth (May 24, 2017)

Majewski said:


> In what location/cycle?


A hood mount.


----------



## pearth (May 24, 2017)

A hood mount?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Are you an electrician buddy?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

pearth said:


> A hood mount.


It can't be on the SABC. So what other circuit are you going to use?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

So...it's "fixed in place", it's a small appliance, how long is the cord?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

pearth said:


> What is the NEC code requirement referring to individual circuits for a microwave wiring in a kitchen?


In addition to code requirements, remember that the manufacturer's instructions may also say that it needs a dedicated circuit, which code requires you to follow.


----------



## pearth (May 24, 2017)

*built in micro wave*

I believe ,
article 210.23 (a)
(2) UTILIZATION EQUIPMENT FASTENED IN PLACE.

covers it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

pearth said:


> What is the NEC code requirement referring to individual circuits for a microwave wiring in a kitchen?



that part I am questioning ya .,, are ya qualifed to do this ?


cellular, commercial

This part I look up on your profile.,,

please verify it if you are electrician or not.,,


----------



## pearth (May 24, 2017)

Fyi french electrician We have been doing electrical work since 1987. All I was asking for was the NEC article numbers. I also have a degree in Electronic Engineering. Been doing mostly commercial wiring of cell sites for 30 years and expanded into residential. We had ran a dedicated circuit already. For moderators you weren't any help . Will go to another forum where they help instead of trying to build their egos. God be with you all.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Huh? That's the thanks these guys get for trying to help you out? God be with you.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

pearth said:


> Fyi french electrician We have been doing electrical work since 1987. All I was asking for was the NEC article numbers. I also have a degree in Electronic Engineering. Been doing mostly commercial wiring of cell sites for 30 years and expanded into residential. We had ran a dedicated circuit already. For moderators you weren't any help . Will go to another forum where they help instead of trying to build their egos. God be with you all.


Well it is allright but as long you are electrician then we can help ya on this one.,,

The mircowave hood unit is typically wired on it own circuit due majorty of the time the instruction required it own circuit .,, it can not be shared with sabc ( small appanice branch circuit ) at all.

typically in usa side you will need #12 Awg conductors with 20 amp CB ( check your local codes if this circuit need to be GFCI or AFCI/GFCI protection there)


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

pearth said:


> Fyi french electrician We have been doing electrical work since 1987. All I was asking for was the NEC article numbers. I also have a degree in Electronic Engineering. Been doing mostly commercial wiring of cell sites for 30 years and expanded into residential. We had ran a dedicated circuit already. For moderators you weren't any help . Will go to another forum where they help instead of trying to build their egos. God be with you all.


Triggered!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

pearth said:


> Fyi french electrician We have been doing electrical work since 1987. All I was asking for was the NEC article numbers. I also have a degree in Electronic Engineering. Been doing mostly commercial wiring of cell sites for 30 years and expanded into residential. We had ran a dedicated circuit already. For moderators you weren't any help . Will go to another forum where they help instead of trying to build their egos. God be with you all.


Try Mike Holt, they would love to have you.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

backstay said:


> Try Mike Holt, they would love to have you.


Yeah, that place is full of thin-skinned shut-ins who wear their feelings on their pocket protectors. Fit right in.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

backstay said:


> Try Mike Holt, they would love to have you.


God be with you.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

pearth said:


> Fyi french electrician We have been doing electrical work since 1987. All I was asking for was the NEC article numbers. I also have a degree in Electronic Engineering. Been doing mostly commercial wiring of cell sites for 30 years and expanded into residential. We had ran a dedicated circuit already. For moderators you weren't any help . Will go to another forum where they help instead of trying to build their egos. God be with you all.


I agree, these people are mean. Every thread I make they fill up with silliness.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Pew pew pew. There I go again, shootin from my ol hip!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> Are you an electrician buddy?





Majewski said:


> God be with you.





Majewski said:


> Pew pew pew. There I go again, shootin from my ol hip!


You keep this up and Sabrina will be giving you a timeout.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

The real time out was yesterday when the site barely moved.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Yeah, that place is full of thin-skinned shut-ins who wear their feelings on their pocket protectors. Fit right in.


Right now they are discussing whether lb's reset the 360 degree or not when running conduit. These guys are mentally disturbed and further they impede my rampant looting of the treasury.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Right now they are discussing whether lb's reset the 360 degree or not when running conduit. These guys are mentally disturbed and further they impede my rampant looting of the treasury.


Can't change em, just let em cry and go get rich with Acme. lol


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Right now they are discussing whether lb's reset the 360 degree or not when running conduit. These guys are mentally disturbed and further they impede my rampant looting of the treasury.


I calculate box offsets into my total degreeage.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Triggered!


Yeah man and bottom line is he completely avoided the YES or NO answer 

but we all know!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> The real time out was yesterday when the site barely moved.


Some of us had to go out an earn a day's pay.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Not me..... I spent it instead.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Majewski said:


> Not me..... I spent it instead.


Now what did you buy?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

backstay said:


> Now what did you buy?


You dont want to know at the moment .,, :laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I got a sweet baroness and firefly both v1. AND van lettering on both vans.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Right now they are discussing whether lb's reset the 360 degree or not when running conduit. These guys are mentally disturbed and further they impede my rampant looting of the treasury.


Is Peter D in that? Tell him to come home, papa misses him.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Is Peter D in that? Tell him to come home, papa misses him.


Peter D just suddenly left this forum right around the time I came back. I take it as a personal insult. It hit me right in the feels.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Peter D just suddenly left this forum right around the time I came back. I take it as a personal insult. It hit me right in the feels.


We were having a rollicking good time right before the password change locked me out. When I finally decided to come back, he was gone. I never knew what happened to him


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Maybe he and 480 go around town to town setting all the electrical wrongs right.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Majewski said:


> Maybe he and 480 go around town to town setting all the electrical wrongs right.


Like Sam Beckett?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I feel left out for not being invited.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes exactly. Except they don't have the power to return home what so ever.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Majewski said:


> Yes exactly. Except they don't have the power to return home what so ever.


Neither did Sam


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Sam had the power all along.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Majewski said:


> Sam had the power all along.


But the last episode said he never returned home. And we all know what a lying conman Jack Dalton was.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Not my fault Sam chose to help others and the world over himself. What a chump!


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Majewski said:


> I got a sweet baroness and firefly both v1. AND van lettering on both vans.


Baroness! Sienna Miller was awesome in that leather outfit.

Pic or you don't have it.

What was the OP again?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Signal1 said:


> Baroness! Sienna Miller was awesome in that leather outfit.
> 
> Pic or you don't have it.
> 
> *What was the OP again?*


What is a hood mount ?

:laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> But the last episode said he never returned home. And we all know what a lying conman Jack Dalton was.


But he had a good heart


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Signal1 said:


> Baroness! Sienna Miller was awesome in that leather outfit.
> 
> Pic or you don't have it.
> 
> What was the OP again?


Found 3 more.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Majewski said:


> Found 3 more.


Are you going to use your GI Joes to find where the bubbles came from?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

RePhase277 said:


> Are you going to use your GI Joes to find where the bubbles came from?


Duh!!!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I going to close this thread due it got derail pretty good.,, 

someone have to get a rerailer and get this locomotive back on track .,,


----------

